# Good breeders!



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, we've had a bit of negative talk lately about bad breeders etc. but obviously there are honest, helpful, responsible breeders and I just thought it would be nice to share any good experiences we've had with them!
I'm not doing this as advertisement for any breeder (so no need to mention kennel names or anything) but just to let people know there are good breeders out there.

I have 3 dogs but by far Kiki's breeder (my first Chi) has been the best.

I've had Kiki over a year now and we still speak several times a week. I know that if anything happens, she is always there with guidance and advice and if there is something she's unsure about herself, she will ask her breeder friend or her vet.
Kiki's breeder genuinely cares and loves her puppies and I honestly couldn't have asked for anything more.

Kiki came home almost fully pee pad trained and incredibly well socialised. I was grateful for it but didn't realise how hard a pup can be until I got Gambit (who's doing very well now ) and even then, Kiki's breeder offered lots of advice with training Gambit.

In these sad times of people using dogs to make them money, its a really great feeling to find someone who cares so much! :hello1:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah Lucy I agree I've had experiences with god, bad and bloody awful

Lotus' breeder has been amazing lotus has been v easy to train she's very sweet and we were offered a lot of advice without her opinions being rammed down our throats

Daisys breeder was ok on meeting didn't offer much info came accords like she cared about her puppies but she obv doesn't give a stuff

The other one.... All I can say is the sort of explanation that would explain them would not be accetsble on this forum xx


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> ...we were offered a lot of advice without her opinions being rammed down our throats


I think its so nice and very important when a breeder can offer you advice like that.

I'm glad you had a good experience with Lotus' breeder. I think it puts us in a better state of mind too!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Red's breeder has helped me a lot but can be kinda self opiniated and believes they know best but then they do very well in comptitions and will always know more than me.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

London said:


> Well, we've had a bit of negative talk lately about bad breeders etc. but obviously there are honest, helpful, responsible breeders and I just thought it would be nice to share any good experiences we've had with them!


Great idea Lucy! The breeder I got Harry from was brilliant. She'd done all her research and owned Chis for many years before going ahead and buying a dam and a sire from (different!) champion lines to breed her puppies from. She did all her research, set up her website and was KC accredited before she started breeding. When I went to see Harry for the first time, she was incredibly helpful and knowledgeable and also very friendly. She had every intention of becoming a well-known and highly respected breeder of top quality Chis, mainly because she believed passionately in the breed, and wanted to help better it. She was as interested in breeding for temperament as she was for looks. She had been advised by other breeder friends to ask more for the pups she was selling, but she insisted that she wanted to choose who her pups went to, and that by offering them for a bit less, she would have a broader choice. She wanted to keep in contact and be available for any post-purchase help & advice. Sadly, she died suddenly, a couple of weeks before we were due to bring Harry home, which is how we ended up getting him so young at 9 1/2 weeks. ('Good breeder' story... not a happy ending though, breeder-wise, unfortunately!)


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Elle said:


> Great idea Lucy! The breeder I got Harry from was brilliant. She'd done all her research and owned Chis for many years before going ahead and buying a dam and a sire from (different!) champion lines to breed her puppies from. She did all her research, set up her website and was KC accredited before she started breeding. When I went to see Harry for the first time, she was incredibly helpful and knowledgeable and also very friendly. She had every intention of becoming a well-known and highly respected breeder of top quality Chis, mainly because she believed passionately in the breed, and wanted to help better it. She was as interested in breeding for temperament as she was for looks. She had been advised by other breeder friends to ask more for the pups she was selling, but she insisted that she wanted to choose who her pups went to, and that by offering them for a bit less, she would have a broader choice. She wanted to keep in contact and be available for any post-purchase help & advice. Sadly, she died suddenly, a couple of weeks before we were due to bring Harry home, which is how we ended up getting him so young at 9 1/2 weeks. ('Good breeder' story... not a happy ending though, breeder-wise, unfortunately!)


Oh no, how terribly sad! 
Sounds like she would've made a fab breeder with all the right intentions too. A lot of people forget about breeding for temperament!
Was Harry's litter her first ever litter?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice thread! 
I've experiences all over the spectrum! :lol:
AJ's "breeders" were very sweet people and were very helpful with him and we still talk all the time  he was reasonably priced and to this day has been very healthy.

Bijou came from an AWESOME breeder, I love them! they are the sweetest most helpful people ever! He has been with us a week, and already I have had several e-mails from her to check how he is, she sent me his parents Pedigrees, all his baby pics, and more :lol: They are really passionate about what they do and it shows! When I have called her to ask questions we always end up on the phone chatting for a few hours, they are just delightful people. 

And then I have dealt with the lowest of the low, scum of the earth should never have been breeding :lol: :lol: :lol: 
If it looks like a duck and quacks like one it usually is LMAO


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Well the breeders I got Alfie from are not actually the people who bred him so I can't comment on the quality of their dogs- they bought Alfie as one of 3 potential breeders (2 dogs and 1 bitch) and decided not to use him so wanted to find him a good home. However, I can comment on them in other areas. 

I contacted lots of breeders when making the decision to get a dog, not just Chihuahua breeders but also Pomeranians, Papillions and Miniature Daschunds. I grew up with large dogs (Salukis) and have never had a small dog before so wanted to be sure we were well prepared. I sent emails with lots of questions to all these breeders. Mostly I got no response or I got a response offering to sell me a puppy without actually bothering to answer any of my questions or ask me anything in return. A couple of breeders were quite helpful, but Nick & James were by far the best. Nick took the trouble to ring me, he spent almost half an hour on the phone to me the first time talking to me, offering advice and asking me questions. He sent me photos of his dogs and invited me to a toy breed dog show where he was judging so I could see some dogs first hand. 

They then invited me, my husband and my daughter to their home to meet Alfie and their other dogs and spent 2 hours talking with us and offering further advice. They didn't put any pressure on us to buy a dog from them at all, they were just happy to help. 

The day we took Alfie home they rang in the evening to check how he was doing, and we've been in email and phone contact ever since. They have been so warm and friendly and always ready to offer support and help, and they so obviously care passionately about their dogs and the breed in general.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

KittyD said:


> When I have called her to ask questions we always end up on the phone chatting for a few hours


Lol same here! Its great having such a rapport with a breeder!



RosieC said:


> They then invited me, my husband and my daughter to their home to meet Alfie and their other dogs and spent 2 hours talking with us and offering further advice. They didn't put any pressure on us to buy a dog from them at all, they were just happy to help.


Thats another thing, I'd hate to feel like I'm being pushed into something and it shows that they arent just in it for the money if theyre happy to just give advice!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I recall travelling for near on 2 hrs to a breeders to look at some pups. The mother had sold or given her daughter one of her bitches which she bred from and had a litter of two.

When I arrived at the daughters she was lovely, not pushy at all but the mother..

She went on and on about how she has people queuing for her pups and bragged continuosly about herself and her dogs.

I was embarrassed for her duaghter who was really polite though barely got much to say due to her mum.

I also thought well if people are queing for your pups why are you advertising these two when they are from one of your bitches?

The Sire was nowhere to be seen and when I was shown the pedigree papers it was very quickly and again the mother went on about how good the papers were.

The pups were nice but never really jumped out at me and wait for it..


The mother said they were £1800 each.....

About a month later I saw them both advertised for £1500

Again the mother was a bit pushy but the daughter was nice, but once I heard the price I thought ...NO WAY.

Pleased my heart didn't rule my bank acount that day.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

My girl wasn't an official breeder, but a chihuahua enthusiast herself that had a litter. She really cares about them and has 4 of her own, she was very very picky about who the pups went to and I was thrilled when she told me I could have Gretel, she's a wonderful lady and we speak regularly, she even used to be my boss ha! She was VERY helpful, when I showed up to work the day after I got Gretel with bags under my eyes and clearly no sleep she immediately offered any assistance advice about having a new pup, she even watches Gretel when we go on vacation, "Granny Janet" we call her. She really shaped who I am as a pet owner and where my priorities are.

Godrics breeder, i'm convinced it was entirely about the money. Given he wasn't that expensive, but he came chock full of worms and unsocialized, terrified of any and everything. I guess I had assumed since our girl transitioned so well all Chi's would, I was wrong. But I don't regret it and he's shaping up to be a wonderful affectionate little boy.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

London said:


> Oh no, how terribly sad!
> Sounds like she would've made a fab breeder with all the right intentions too. A lot of people forget about breeding for temperament!
> Was Harry's litter her first ever litter?


Yes it was, but of course, she never even got to see them go and settle in to their loving homes. She seemed like a very nice woman with exactly the right intentions.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I've had a gamut of experiences ....

First Triskit the cat....

I wanted a maine ****. Found a show breeder about 3 hours from here. We exchanged emails and phone calls. She agreed to meet me halfway. We met and here was this poor unsocialized scared to death baby in the back of a crate hissing and hunched down scared to death. I should have said NO right there, but she'd been sending me pics since he was born and I was "attached". He's now 3 years old and spooky as they come. He wouldn't come out from under the bed for over a week. He required a massive amount of socialization to get him to even let us touch him. Very BAD experience. Pictures and emails often do NOT tell the whole story! Try and go and see where the babies were raised! When I complained to the breeder, she finally said that the mom was "skittish" and that she hadn't handled the kittens much at all! She said it would just take awhile to socialize him. That's NOT what I bargained for! She was very deceptive. While he is a beautiful cat and likes his immediate family - he is terrified of any changes and of new people. He is not social AT ALL despite our efforts. Socialization from birth is HUGELY important and can't be overlooked. Be careful and don't fall in love with a picture on a computer screen.

Both Molly (Standard Poodle) and Piper (French Bulldog) were from wonderful, ethical show breeders. They raised wonderful dogs, health tested their breeding stock, gave wonderful guarantees and ended up life long friends and mentors. When these dogs passed away at 12 and 14 years of age, both their breeders cried right along with me. I couldn't have asked for better people or more reputable breeders.

Brody came from my broken heart. I hadn't had a dog in 3 years since Molly and Piper passed away. I got it in my head I had to have a dog NOW as in TOMORROW. Is that the way to get a dog? Heck no.  We looked at several litters. My main criteria was just a little sweet dog to love. I wasn't looking for anything to show (done with that) and just wanted a pet. I was cruising the internet and saw a pic of Brody and said "he's the one". We went and picked him up the next day. Was his breeder reputable? No, probably not. It was a family that had a couple Chi's and they bred a couple litters a year. Health tested? No. Good representative of the breed? Well, they were small. Not real typey. Knowledgeable people? Heck no. But the place was clean. He was healthy as can be and SUPER DUPER socialized as they had a houseful of kids and relatives that played with the pups constantly. I handed over my cash and that was that. I emailed them later with pics but they never responded. Their loss I guess!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

You know I had the same thing with Gambit's breeder. I sent pics and emailed and got nothing back. People say he's ugly but I think he's a handsome boy and you're right, it is THEIR loss for not wanting to stay in touch.

I think if you don't want to stay in touch with a breeder then ok, and if the breeder isn't pushing you to stay in touch then I guess its good for you. Personally, I'd rather be in contact with someone who is knowledgeable and I know who cares for my dog as much as I do. 

Its funny how Brody's breeders ended up doing better with him than the show breeder did with your Maine ****, Triskit (beautiful cats by the way, we had one when I was younger but he died young as he had a twisted stomach ). Do you ever post pics of him?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Well you have all heard me tell about Zoey's horrid breeder who at first was really sweet & supportive & answered my questions etc, then all the sudden as soon as Zoey started having health issues tucked her tail between her legs and ran away...but my big mouth and friends on yahoo groups got her to shut her website down and I check regularly for one.

Sebastian came from an awesome show breeder. She was really supportive, and when we decided at about 11 months he was too big (5.5#) for the show ring, and his personality just couldn't hack it, he peed anytime anyone touched him, she had me neuter him and refunded 1/2 my money. She also offered to give me a deal on my next dog, but for personal reasons I have decided to find a different breeder. She was really a decent breeder though. When Bastian died at 22 months she sent me flowers with a nice sympathy card.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

London said:


> Its funny how Brody's breeders ended up doing better with him than the show breeder did with your Maine ****, Triskit (beautiful cats by the way, we had one when I was younger but he died young as he had a twisted stomach ). Do you ever post pics of him?


Here's a couple posts with Triskit. Yes he's a gorgeous cat but he is a spook! We love him anyway.  Just wish he would have been given a better start in life.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/48908-hes-big-hes-scary.html

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/other-pets/51206-you-wanted-use-printer-too-bad.html

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/47909-brody-his-kitties.html

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/54459-evil-kitty-captures-my-ball.html


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness, Tracy he is AMAZING! He looks like a lion, he is just so beautiful.
Brody doesnt look happy in those pics, bless him lol. He knows his limits!

I wish we got to see Merlin (our Maine ****) grow to that size, I bet he wouldve been gorgeous.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Maisies breeder is pretty good - She runs a horse stud so the pups were great with horses, other dogs etc - But not so socialised with people. She was perfect with her family and the neighbours (who poped in while I was there!) but when I first got her most people were still scary, not anywhere near so much now! She loves everyone and everything.

She had both the mother, the father AND the grandmother (mothers side) who at 10 years old was free from LP and jumping about coming to say hello to everyone! All 3 chi's were lovely, and the father especially was amazing! 

I keep in touch with her occasionally and send her pictures, she always responds and answers any questions I have.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

London said:


> Oh my goodness, Tracy he is AMAZING! He looks like a lion, he is just so beautiful.
> Brody doesnt look happy in those pics, bless him lol. He knows his limits!
> 
> I wish we got to see Merlin (our Maine ****) grow to that size, I bet he wouldve been gorgeous.


Thanks. He is a pretty boy and he's fine with our family. But if strangers come over, he's under the bed and nothing will coax him out. So nobody gets to see him except us.  I just think it's a shame because if he would have been socialized as a baby he would not be like that.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> W.but my big mouth and friends on yahoo groups got her to shut her website down and I check regularly for one.


And that's it right there, word of mouth is so important! all it takes is one unhappy customer to spread the word around and it can be very very bad for business  
It always pays to do the right thing and make your customers happy! this goes for any kind of service/business. I am always very vocal when I have unpleasant experiences. However that said, when a business goes above and beyond I really make sure to recommend them to everyone! Happy customers are the best advertising ever!! :hello1:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

KittyD said:


> And that's it right there, word of mouth is so important! all it takes is one unhappy customer to spread the word around and it can be very very bad for business
> It always pays to do the right thing and make your customers happy! this goes for any kind of service/business. I am always very vocal when I have unpleasant experiences. However that said, when a business goes above and beyond I really make sure to recommend them to everyone! Happy customers are the best advertising ever!! :hello1:


I agree 100% Kitty. With the internet being so vast, word spreads like wildfire. One unhappy customer can really slam a business. Breeders who advertise on the internet or have websites should be bending over backwards to make sure that their puppy buyers are satisfied and happy. Not just because it is good for business - but because it is the RIGHT thing to do. There's just not enough of that in the breeding world, too many breeders are out to deceive on size and temperament just to make a sale.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Some breeders have NO morals at all!!!! Sadly there are more bad breeders than good ones I tend to use the word breeder v loosely. 

I think there is such a vast difference I would like to call breeders the exhibitors who have been in the breed for a long time do all the necessary testing breed to standard and know their lines... Give u good info but don't think they are better than u (lotus breeder) 

Byb or bsb are people who breed their pets... No thought to the standard just out to make a quick buck (daisys breeder is in this category)

I think there's also an in-between byb and puppy farmer where they don't look after the animals feed them crap breed any old dog that they call a chi that probably isnt, have fake papers and puppies full of worms and fleas (um......)

Then there is the puppy farmers who are just scum on earth like the in-between people

I know who I'd rather give my money too!! I think buying a puppy should be a pleasant experience and you should know what you're getting into they shouldn't hide anything nor ram down your throat how amazing they are... I've found if they ram it down the throat its normall BS


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I got Red from word of mouth from a good breeder who is known in the showing circuit along with his partner for showing and producing really good dogs.

On the day I collected Red, he was 4 months old, used to a collar but not the lead. Started his showing training. He had completed his full course of innoculations and had a health check. I saw Red's parents and grandparents who are stunning.

I got him home and realised his socialising skills were poor, he is introverted and goes catatonic.
He was not house trained at all which I am still working on and I took him to my vet for a health check which he passed with flying colours.

I see the breeder at shows and often chat with him and I know if I need any help I can ask him and also ask new friends I have made through the short time I have been involved with Chi's.

Jake was a different matter, bougt at 9 1/2 weeks from a young couple who had bought him from a BSB at 7 1/2 weeks. Yep they only had Jake 2 weeks... 

No parents to see, no health check, in fact no info at all.. no innoculations nothing, and not KC registered as they didn't even know Jakes parents.
However seeing Jake being carried and swung by his neck by the toddler I couldn't leave him and bought him there and then. 

Red is in great health and condition
Jake has just finished 6 months of intensive surgery at a cost of £4000 including Hydrotherapy

A big difference from buying from a good breeder to a BSB.

Deme x


----------

